# Stausee in den Pyrenäen



## ucibow (26. September 2017)

Liebe Angelgemeinde.

....leider wurde unser Flug heute von Air Berlin nach Florida gestrichen. Somit kein Angeln auf Tarpon und sonstiges.

In meinem Schwedenurlaub habe ich erfahren, dass es in den Pyrenäen super Möglichkeiten gibt auf Zander und Barsch zu angeln.

Leider habe ich mir den Namen des Stausees nicht gemerkt. Da wir aber auch leidenschaftliche Pilzsammler sind, muss es wohl eine Kombination daraus sein.

Hat jemand Erfahrung in der Richtung oder einen guten Reisetipp...?

habe meine Frau nämlich zum Angeln gebracht und somit würde ich mich über Eure Antworten sehr freuen.

Petri an alle.

Matthias


----------



## rhinefisher (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stausee in den Pyrenäen*

Hi1
Panta de Rialb, Panta de san Ponc, Panta de Sau, Panta de Susqueda oder die Panta Llosa del Cavall.
Eine von denen sollte es sein.. .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stausee in den Pyrenäen*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schnell solche Tipps kommen - DANKE dafür!

(dabei hätt ich hier gewettet, dass das ne schwierigere Frage wäre mit nicht so schneller Antwort!)


----------



## ucibow (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stausee in den Pyrenäen*

...hey, wie lieb.

dankeschön. das werde ich gleich mal recherchieren....und ja, war keine einfache frage, umso mehr freue ich mich...das anglerboard ist schon wirklich klasse...bei uns im PLZ 6 gibt es sogar immer wieder einige treffen...da bin ich zwar nicht dabei, aber der austausch ist schon gut....nochmals danke rhinefischer...!

petri.

matthias


----------



## bigfish09 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stausee in den Pyrenäen*

Da gibts noch einige mehr.Schau bei Google Maps ,da findest du sie.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stausee in den Pyrenäen*

Zwischen Saragossa und Barcelona wäre auch noch der St. Anna Stausse ( Embalse de Santa Ana ). 

Soll wohl auch ein rechts gutes Raubfischrevier vorallem für Hecht under Zander sein. 

https://goo.gl/maps/GV98y8akuYT2


----------



## ucibow (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stausee in den Pyrenäen*

....und nochmals danke !


----------

